# 100 amp utility - 30 amp generator



## jcrispy3 (Sep 2, 2011)

No. The panel can act as the main panel. You can put 100A on the panel. Since it is a manual transfer scheme, the H/O has the discretion to pick what loads to feed when using the generator. However, selected loads cannot exceed 30A when on the generator. Proper procedure to transfer load to the generator is to turn off all branch circuit breakers, turn off the main, turn on the 30A gen breaker, then start turning on the desired loads Having the wattmeter in the panel helps to know if you can turn on additional loads.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

GGoat said:


> Art 700.5 is a confusing section for me.


You are in the wrong Article, this would not be an emergency generator it would be an Article 702 Optional Stand by.



> *702.5 Capacity and Rating.
> (A) Available Short-Circuit Current.* Optional standby
> system equipment shall be suitable for the maximum available
> short-circuit current at its terminals.
> ...


----------



## GGoat (Sep 11, 2011)

jcrispy3 said:


> No. The panel can act as the main panel. You can put 100A on the panel. Since it is a manual transfer scheme, the H/O has the discretion to pick what loads to feed when using the generator. However, selected loads cannot exceed 30A when on the generator. Proper procedure to transfer load to the generator is to turn off all branch circuit breakers, turn off the main, turn on the 30A gen breaker, then start turning on the desired loads Having the wattmeter in the panel helps to know if you can turn on additional loads.


This will be a sub-panel off the 200 amp main. It happens to be an older house that has a lot of mixed circuits with lighting and recep. Picking and choosing is what I want to have them do.
Thanks Jcrispy
Thanks BBQ I guess being in the right art helps.:thumbup:


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

Can you just put an interlock on the existing main??


----------



## jcrispy3 (Sep 2, 2011)

GGoat said:


> This will be a sub-panel off the 200 amp main. It happens to be an older house that has a lot of mixed circuits with lighting and recep. Picking and choosing is what I want to have them do.
> Thanks Jcrispy
> Thanks BBQ I guess being in the right art helps.:thumbup:


Use the existing panel and see if you can find a manual transfer interlock kit for it. These guys make one for every type of panel available (www.interlockkit.com). They're just really expensive. You can find cheaper by looking to see if thea ida tired of the panel that you have has a kit for their panel. Reliance makes a wattmeter that you can put on the side of the panel. You're wasting money by buying the TRR1003C. 

BBQ is tight about the NEC section too. The gen is for convenience, not protection to life and/or property. Read art 702. Also read NFPA 110 if you can get your hands on it.


----------



## GGoat (Sep 11, 2011)

I need the expansion of the 100 amp sub-panel for new circuits, but i will keep in mind the interlock kit with is a good option. I am just hesitant on doing that on a main breaker cause i"d be so pissed if it never came back on.


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

GGoat said:


> I need the expansion of the 100 amp sub-panel for new circuits, but i will keep in mind the interlock kit with is a good option. I am just hesitant on doing that on a main breaker cause i"d be so pissed if it never came back on.


You can add the panel and still use the interlock on the main. I know what you mean about the main not coming back on. Sounds like a good service call to me. :thumbsup:



The interlock on the main is just a more flexible option.


----------



## RICK BOYD (Mar 10, 2008)

*gen vs utility*

Proper procedure to transfer load to the generator is to turn off all branch circuit breakers, turn off the main, turn on the 30A gen breaker, then start turning on the desired loads 


I sure like the interlock plate to insure main off when gen on !

so much so I invented one that's better than the one squard sells

pat pending


----------

